# Is it another false pregnancy...?



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I've got a LaMancha doe named Miracle who's two years old. We've tried to breed her twice before, and she acted like she took both times, but she's never had any kids. (Both times she was exposed to Nigerian Dwarf bucks, though)
Five months ago I bred her again, this time with another LaMancha. She has gotten a _little _bit deeper when you look at her from the side, and she has gotten just a tad bit more round, but she's hardly got any udder. I haven't been worried, because I _thought _I felt kids, but now it's only a day before she's due and there's no change! Maybe I only felt her stomach rumbling a lot... It was kinda iffy. 
Any help? Does anyone know any way to check for sure, or any reasons you know of to make her have false pregnancies?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i'm not sure what to do....she may have something wrong with her overies or her uterus. I am not sure though. If she doesnt kid this time then i would have a vet look at her

BTW....Welcome to TGS


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to TGS.

Sounds like your doe might need to see a vet to see if she has cystic overies. 


If she is due now and there is no udder that probably means another false pregnancy.

As to having felt kids - if you felt on the left side it could have been her rumen you felt


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been feeling her right side, and at the time I was sure it was kids... And she does have _some _udder, but she's had that same amount of udder for about a year. (It _has _been growing slightly, still)

I'll probably wait a little longer just to make sure, then I'll see about a vet. Wouldn't a cystic overy just keep her from getting pregnant, not make her stop coming into heat for five months? All three times she has completely stopped coming into heat during the time we thought she was pregnant.

Thanks for the welcome ^_^


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe I have no idea, it was just a thought.

well maybe she will still surprise you with a kid


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I take it she has never kidded before?

I have never been able to feel kids but that's just me. Are you sure its a kid you feel and not the liver or the kidney? Because you can feel those pretty easily on the right side.

Do you have an pictures of her belly? or can you get a pic of her cha-cha for a pooch test?

If she is pregnant, some goats will do everything at the last minute, not every goat will start with early symptoms.

I don't know how heat cycles are in AZ, but when she came into heat, was it always every 18-23 days? Or was the period between heats shorter than that? If she is cystic, you can give her homeopathic remedies to fix that.

Oh, and welcome to the Goat Spot! Nice to have you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome the TGS. We are very happy you are hear. I have to say you did find the best place on the web for goats. :shades: 

I agree with Sarah, do you have a way of posting pictures of her cha cha? They need to be pretty good close up pictures. Several of us have gotten pretty good at the pooch test. We are not 100%, but pretty darn good if I say so myself


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You said it Lori! :applaud:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm new so I'll ask...what is a pooch test and what are we looking for?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had the link for the pooch test, it got lost with my old computer :doh: 

When a doe is pregnant, her vulva will change appearance, it will appear smoother, 'poochier'(hence the pooch test) her anus may also appear to be lower from the tail head. When they aren't pregnant, it will appear tight and sort of wrinkled.

Lori can give you a better description, she's better at it than I am :wink:


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll try to get pics soon  I've kinda been using the 'pooch test' myself sometimes, lol- I had noticed that it was a little different when they're pregnant. I'll get some pics as soon as possible to get you're opinion ^^

When she was bred, there wasn't many extra pens, so she was left with the buck for an extra month... I think what happened was that she wasn't bred the first time she came into heat, but she snuck a second heat cycle in before we moved her out. That would make her due sometime in the next week or so, then; and she does seem to be hinting at that  Her udder has definitely grown! I'll post pics as soon as I can take them, but it may be a little bit; it's hectic right now since I'm moving  (I live in an apartment at the time, so I board my goats at a neighbor's house. The goats won't move from where they are; I wouldn't want to move them around so much right before their due dates)

And yes, this would be her first time kidding- she's never settled before. Her heat cycles are usually about 19 days apart. I may have felt her liver or kidney, I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

She WAS pregnant! :stars: She had TWINS on March 6th! We were shocked, but really happy  Her udder is very pretty, too- very large, wide and round and LOTS of milk! 
She had a doeling and a buckling. I tried to get pics, but so far I've come up empty. (camera, computer and time problems) We brought Miracle and her kids to the County show, and Miracle got Reserve Champion and her daughter 1st place, and the Superintendent saw the kids, and now she's looking into buying the sire ^^ He's been for sale for awhile, cuz' I don't have room to keep many goats. (In fact, both these kids and Miracle are also for sale- I'll be posting them in the 'goats for sale' catagory as soon as I get pics)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well CONGRATULATIONS on the birth AND the show! She certainly had you fooled didn't she? :clap:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

She was a real fooler- congratulations


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats awesome all the way around!!! Congratulations on the kids, and the wins. :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, Now Arizona Girl. She kidded on March 6th and you are just now telling us??? How dare you  :lol: 
Congratulations. Glad it all came out in a happy ending. 

Congratulations on the show. That is wonderful. Our first real show is Fathers day weekend. It is a HUGE show in Estes Park CO.

for those of you that want to know about the Pooch test. let me see if I can explain it a little. It is really hard to explain.
If you look at the back end of a goat, all their parts are nice and tight, tucked in and small looking (for no better way of saying it). Once they are bred, it is like it all kind of falls, down wards, and the Vulva kind of changes shape and seems to look longer. I just have a hard time describing it. 
I have been able to show my daughter it and she finally understands it also. She told me to come look at Diva. She is a doe that was sold but we have because we are keeping the baby, and until she is weaned, I am keeping them. Anyway she told me to come look at her and see if I though she was pregnant. I told her there is no way, but YEP she sure was. My buck got out two weeks ago and he must of gotten to her. SO I had to Lutylice her.


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! Yea, sorry it took so long :roll: I was trying to wait til' I had pics for y'all, but that never happened anyway, lol. I'm still trying


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

e-mail the pictures to me [email protected] and I can either e-mail them back for you to post or post them for you 

if you need help on how to post just ask or check the photogenic section for the thread on hwo to post pictures.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

THat is great news!! :stars:


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, how exciting! You must be thrilled! pics?


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

I know this was awhile ago, but if anyone's still curious enough to look at pics, I have some now 

Here's Miracle:

















Her daughter, Harmony: (doesn't do justice, but still...)









And her son, Chivalry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Miracle has an awesome udder and her twins are very pretty....almost identical with their markings and colors.


----------



## ArizonaGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I love how they're all maturing ^_^ At the State Fair last year, I brought Miracle, but she placed last because the judge wanted DEEP bodied does, and Miracle didn't have that yet- but she has it now, so I hope this year at State she does better ray: Here's a pic of her at State, so you can see the difference-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You definatly can tell that she has matured...and has deepened , hope she does well and I don't see why she wouldn't especially with that gorgeous udder!


----------

